# Ist das ein guter Gamer?



## Technik-Noob (19. Juli 2010)

http://hardwaremania...hp?mod_id=01911

ist der gut zum gamen, wenn man die besten sachen auswählt?


----------



## Soramac (19. Juli 2010)

Nein, sowohl von den alten Grafikkarten als auch von den Mainboards. Lass die Finger davon.

Bei den Netzteilen brauchen wir auch erst gar nicht anfangen...


----------



## Technik-Noob (19. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nein, sowohl von den alten Grafikkarten als auch von den Mainboards. Lass die Finger davon.
> 
> Bei den Netzteilen brauchen wir auch erst gar nicht anfangen...




und was genau is daran schlecht? kannst du mir einen empfehlen mit dem man aktuelle titel spielen kann, der aber auch keine 1000 kostet?


----------



## Soramac (19. Juli 2010)

Wie du wahrscheinlich bemerkt hast. Haben wir  einen angepinnten Thread: Klick!

Um aktuelle Spiele und auch in zukunft kommende Spiele: Wie Diablo 3 sollte der 600Euro und der 750Euro PC vollkommen ausreichen.

Bei deinem PC oben, sind leider viel zu schlechte Netzteile eingebaut. Wenn man Glueck hat, halten die wie bei mir. Oder auch nicht. Was schon oefters vorkam.

Veraltete Grafikkarten. Kein DirectX11


----------



## Kyragan (19. Juli 2010)

Definitiv nein. 
DDR2-RAM only, sprich veraltete Plattform, zu große Aufpreise für veraltete Technik etc. Standardmäßige IDE-Platten statt SATA, AM2+ mitsamt DDR2-533/667/800-RAM statt AM3 mitsamt DDR3-RAM, leistungsschwache Grafikkarten und das für zu hohe Preise.


----------



## Technik-Noob (19. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie du wahrscheinlich bemerkt hast. Haben wir  einen angepinnten Thread: Klick!
> 
> Um aktuelle Spiele und auch in zukunft kommende Spiele: Wie Diablo 3 sollte der 600Euro und der 750Euro PC vollkommen ausreichen.
> 
> ...




ist die NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT 1024MB Speicher alt?


----------



## Kyragan (19. Juli 2010)

Ungefähr 4 Jahre alt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Juli 2010)

Genau so lange her, als ich die hatte ;p


----------



## Technik-Noob (19. Juli 2010)

ist der denn gut? http://hardwaremania24.de/mod_info.php?mod_id=02115


----------



## Soramac (19. Juli 2010)

Armer Prozessor mit so einem Netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (19. Juli 2010)

Nein


----------



## Technik-Noob (19. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Armer Prozessor mit so einem Netzteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




man kann doch ein besseres netzteil auswählen oder?


----------



## Technik-Noob (19. Juli 2010)

und außerdem, hattest du nich gesagt der für 600€ wär gut??


----------



## eMJay (19. Juli 2010)

Das ist alles total überteuert


----------



## Lilith Twilight (19. Juli 2010)

Technik-Noob schrieb:


> und außerdem, hattest du nich gesagt der für 600€ wär gut??



Der für 600€ aus dem Sticky schon...hast du den Link überhaupt angesehen?

Dort wirst du keinen vernünftigen PC kriegen, und falls doch dann total überteuert...


----------



## Kyragan (19. Juli 2010)

Vergiss diesen Shop. Das ist alles Schrott und/oder überteuert. 

Schau hier rein: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/157328-pc-zusammenstellungen-junijuli-2010/

und such dir was passendes für dein Budget raus.


----------



## Technik-Noob (19. Juli 2010)

Technik-Noob schrieb:


> man kann doch ein besseres netzteil auswählen oder?




wie wäre es mit diesem netzteil? 550W LC-POWER 5550 Silent-Deluxe ATX Marken-Netzteil


----------



## Lilith Twilight (19. Juli 2010)

Technik-Noob schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit diesem netzteil? 550W LC-POWER 5550 Silent-Deluxe ATX Marken-Netzteil



Schrott!


----------



## Kyragan (19. Juli 2010)

LC-Powerals hochwertige Markennetzteile zu verkaufen ist ungefähr so dreist wie furnierte Pressspahnbretter als original deutsche Volleiche zu verkaufen.


----------



## eMJay (19. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> LC-Powerals hochwertige Markennetzteile zu verkaufen ist ungefähr so dreist wie furnierte Pressspahnbretter als original deutsche Volleiche zu verkaufen.



Der ist geil


----------



## Technik-Noob (19. Juli 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Der für 600€ aus dem Sticky schon...hast du den Link überhaupt angesehen?
> 
> Dort wirst du keinen vernünftigen PC kriegen, und falls doch dann total überteuert...




da stehen garkeine shops, bin total überfordert, will den für 600 aber wo???
>.<


----------



## Kyragan (19. Juli 2010)

hardwareversand.de
hoh.de
mindfactory.de

und viele andere. Shops gibt es zu dutzenden.
Teile raussuchen, in den Warenkorb packen, bestellen.


----------



## Palimbula (19. Juli 2010)

Das ist nicht nur überteuert sondern eigentlich blanker Hohn... Lediglich LC-Power-Netzteile, bei AM3-Sockel-Mainboards wird lediglich DDR2-RAM angeboten bzw. DDR3-RAM komischer Hersteller, für S-ATAII-Festplatten muss man extra zahlen und selbst die angebotenen IDE-Festplatten haben nur 2MB Cache...

Nimm lieber einen PC aus dem Sticky "PC-Zusammenstellungen Juni/Juli 2010" und lass ihn, z. B. bei *hardwareversand.de* zusammenbauen. Du kannst dir aber auch gerne hier individuell einen zusammenstellen lassen, sofern uns dein Budget nennst & für was du ihn nutzen willst.

Bei e-Bay-kleinanzeigen.de hat übrigens ein Nutzer sein Leid über hardwaremania24.de geklagt --> http://forum.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/about71154.html


----------



## Technik-Noob (19. Juli 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur überteuert sondern eigentlich blanker Hohn... Lediglich LC-Power-Netzteile, bei AM3-Sockel-Mainboards wird lediglich DDR2-RAM angeboten, für S-ATAII-Festplatten muss man extra zahlen und selbst die angebotenen IDE-Festplatten haben nur 2MB Cache...
> 
> Nimm lieber einen PC aus dem Sticky "PC-Zusammenstellungen Juni/Juli 2010" und lass ihn, z. B. bei *hardwareversand.de* zusammenbauen. Du kannst dir aber auch gerne hier individuell einen zusammenstellen lassen, sofern uns dein Budget nennst & für was du ihn nutzen willst.




will ungefähr genau den für 600€ im sticky, und 600€ ist leider auch meine absolute grenze. will ihn zum gamen benutzen. (neue spiele)


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Juli 2010)

Hast du überhaupt ein Betriebssystem?


----------



## Palimbula (19. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht es mit einem Monitor aus? Sollte beides fehlen, bleiben von den € 600,00 nur noch knapp € 400,00 für den PC, inkl. Mouse und Tastatur übrig. Bei dem Preis wäre man schon fast in dem Bereich eines Netbooks :O


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Juli 2010)

Zusammenstellung folgt...


----------



## Technik-Noob (20. Juli 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit einem Monitor aus? Sollte beides fehlen, bleiben von den € 600,00 nur noch knapp € 400,00 für den PC, inkl. Mouse und Tastatur übrig. Bei dem Preis wäre man schon fast in dem Bereich eines Netbooks :O




nur der rechner alleine 600Eur.
das betriebssystem extra (win7 premium 64 bit, keine ahnung wie viel das kostet, 70euro?)
um monitor, maus und tastatur kümmer ich mich selber.
also der rechner (ohne maus tastatur und monitor) mit betriebssystem maximal 700euro.


----------



## Technik-Noob (6. August 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Zusammenstellung folgt...




Wo bleibt sie denn? bist du jetzt seit über 2 wochen an der zusammenstellung oder wie?
will nicht unhöflich sein, kommt mir nur so vor als hättest du dich ausgeklinkt. muss bis ende oktober einen kompletten zusammengestellt haben. (weitere infos ein beitrag höher)
MfG


----------



## Kyragan (6. August 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/163183-pc-zusammenstellungen-augustseptember-2010/


Da gibts einen für 600. Der steht so ähnlich schon seit Monaten da drin. Hab ihn gestern erst auf Vordermann gebracht. Ein bisschen Augen auf um Straßenverkehr schadet auch im Internet nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (6. August 2010)

Davon mal abgesehen dass sich bis Ende Oktober vom Preis her einiges tun kann


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. August 2010)

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 945
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5770
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS40 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Cooler Master RC-330
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W
Service: Zusammenbau

Sollte so auf 600 Euro kommen.


----------



## Kyragan (6. August 2010)

Copycat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Copycat!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


STRG C / STRG V 

---> verdammt erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technik-Noob (10. August 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 945
> Kühlung: boxed
> Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5770
> Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
> ...



Und betriebssystem windows 7 premium 64 bit und dann ist alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wie soll ich da bei irgendeinem shop kühlung boxed in den warenkorb legen? sry wenn ich mich total dumm anstelle, aber ich hab keine ahnung, bin nur ein einfacher verbraucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in welchem shop soll ich das bestellen? kannst du mir nicht vlt nen fertigen "einkaufszettel" mit all dem schicken?

MfG


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. August 2010)

achte ganz einfach darauf, dass bei deinem Prozessor in der Bezeichnung"boxed". Dann ist der Kühler bei der CPU dabei


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. August 2010)

Eigentlich ist das doch kein Problem. Günstig kommst du weg wenn du bei Hardwareversand bestellst.

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 945
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: Club3D ATi Radeon HD5770 512MB
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB-Kit GeIL Value PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS40 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Cooler Master RC-330
Netzteil: Cougar Power 550Watt
Service: Zusammenbau
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit

Preis mit Betriebssystem (aufgerundet): 670 Euro

Aber ich persönlich würde 20 Euro mehr ausgeben für ne 1024MB Version der Grafikkarte

Powercolor HD5770 1024MB


----------



## Technik-Noob (18. August 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Aber ich persönlich würde 20 Euro mehr ausgeben für ne 1024MB Version der Grafikkarte



ja das ist doch perfekt, die 20€ leg ich noch drauf für die 1gb version^^
MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technik-Noob (30. August 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das doch kein Problem. Günstig kommst du weg wenn du bei Hardwareversand bestellst.




Kann ich bei der Festplatte auch die 2. nehmen? da steht am ende nich hd502hj sondern hd503hi für einen euro mehr^^ macht das nen unterschied oder leg ich den euro noch mit drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich brauch ja bei jedem Teil nur 1 davon oder? weil beim gehäuse und bei der graka hat er komischerweise beim einkaufszettel stückzahl 2 eingetragen.^^

Kannst meine sachen ja auch nochmal kontrollieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www2.hardwareversand.de/basket.jsp

MfG


----------



## Klos1 (30. August 2010)

Man kann keinen Warenkorb verlinken.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Man kann keinen Warenkorb verlinken.



Kannst' aber ein screenshot machen :')


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

> Kann ich bei der Festplatte auch die 2. nehmen? da steht am ende nich hd502hj sondern hd503hi für einen euro mehr



nein ne Eco Green mit 5400 U/min solltest nicht als systemplatte nehmen


----------



## Technik-Noob (21. September 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> nein ne Eco Green mit 5400 U/min solltest nicht als systemplatte nehmen




ok.. und mal ne frage: ist der pc so wie der jetz zusammengestellt ist überhaupt internetfähig? wenn nein, was brauch ich dann noch?

PS. ich weiß, hat lange gedauert^^

MfG


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. September 2010)

über Lankabel kannst du ihn mit deinem Router verbinden. WLAN-Kabel ist leider nicht dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(wenn du Kabelloses Internet willst brauchst du noch ne Wlankarte.)
Hab übrigens in der Zusammenstellung das Gehäuse geändert, Xigmatek empfehle ich nicht mehr.


----------



## OldboyX (22. September 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> ... Xigmatek empfehle ich nicht mehr ...



Wieso wenn ich fragen darf? Xigmatek baut doch eigentlich lizenz-Gehäuse nach Coolermaster Vorlage, oder nicht mehr?


----------



## Technik-Noob (22. September 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> über Lankabel kannst du ihn mit deinem Router verbinden. WLAN-Kabel ist leider nicht dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




1. es gibt doch garkeine wlan kabel xD wie viel kostet denn so ein wlan chip?
2. ist das gehäuse denn teurer? und wieso ist das besser?

hätte gern internet ohne kabel, kannst du in die zusammenstellung noch einen guten aber nicht zu teuren wlanchip ergänzen?

MfG


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. September 2010)

Sagen wir es so, ich habe persönliche Gründe, dass ich Xigmatek nicht empfehle. Das neue kostet glaube ich 2 Euro mehr oder so. Spezifikationen sind ähnlich, das hat an der seite aber noch en blaues SIchtfenster, habs ja verlinkt, schaus dir einfach mal an. Was hast du denn für ne Leitung?
Standardmäßig würd ich sagen, die hier is ganz ok, hat auch bei geizhals gute Bewertungen: http://www3.hardware...agid=271&ref=13
alternativ die: http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28575&agid=271


----------



## Technik-Noob (23. September 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ne Leitung?
> Standardmäßig würd ich sagen, die hier is ganz ok, hat auch bei geizhals gute Bewertungen: http://www3.hardware...agid=271&ref=13
> alternativ die: http://www3.hardware...=28575&agid=271




was meinst du genau mit leitung? xD das is alles was ich weiß(reicht bestimmt aus^^): dsl, wpa2, 54mbit/s 
edit: zumindest steht da bei meinem internet icon unten rechts wenn ich die maus draufhalte immer 54mbit/s ^^
bei dem 1. den du gepostet hats stand 300 Oo
ööhm... aufklärung bitte xD ist meine verbindung wirklich so schlecht?^^

MfG


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. September 2010)

was für ein DSL hast du? Da du anscheinend schon ne WLAN-Karte hast, könntest du die wiederverwenden.(Auser du bist grad mit laptop im Internet)


----------



## Technik-Noob (24. September 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> was für ein DSL hast du? Da du anscheinend schon ne WLAN-Karte hast, könntest du die wiederverwenden.(Auser du bist grad mit laptop im Internet)




was genau willst du von mir hören, wenn du fragst was für ein dsl ich hab? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1. ja habn lappi, 2. die funktioniert nich mehr, bin grad von nem anderen pc drin.


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. September 2010)

Nimm irgendeine von den beiden, ich glaub die eine is grad nicht verfügbar, dann nimm die andere. Ich wollt eig wissen ob du DSL1000 / DSL16000 o sonstwas hast, aber is eh egal


----------



## OldboyX (25. September 2010)

Würd bei den Wlan Karten die billigere nehmen (glaub das ist auch die verfügbare). Die 3. Antenne bringt meist gar nichts und auch sonst hat das teurere Modell keine Vorteile.


----------



## Technik-Noob (25. September 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Nimm irgendeine von den beiden, ich glaub die eine is grad nicht verfügbar, dann nimm die andere. Ich wollt eig wissen ob du DSL1000 / DSL16000 o sonstwas hast, aber is eh egal



ok danke, kannst du die billigere dann noch pls in die zusammenstellung schreiben?^^
danke,
MfG


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. September 2010)

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 945
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: Club 3D Radeon HD 5770 1024MB
 Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB-Kit G-Skill 1333-777 ECO ULV
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme 3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-223C bare 
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite RC-334
Netzteil: Cougar A450
WLAN-Karte: TP-Link TL-WN851N
Service: Zusammenbau
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit

Insgesammt: 683 Euro


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. September 2010)

Hab das jetztmal angepasst. So ist das im Moment, das beste was du bei Hardwareversand für den Preis kriegst.


----------



## Technik-Noob (26. September 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Hab das jetztmal angepasst. So ist das im Moment, das beste was du bei Hardwareversand für den Preis kriegst.



ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nurmal so nebenbei, glaubst du da wird sich was an dem preis bis mitte november tun? und wenn ja, wie viel ungefähr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du müsstest dann nämlich nicht immer aktualisieren was es für den preis gibt (würdest du das überhaupt machen?^^)

MfG


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schreib halt heir nochmal en Thread wenn du ihn bestellen willst.


----------



## OldboyX (27. September 2010)

Technik-Noob schrieb:


> ok danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



An der Grafikkarte wird sich wohl etwas tun. Andererseits kann es dir passieren, dass der ganze Rest im November / Dezember um ein paar Euro hier und dort teurer wird. Wiederum andererseits kann es sein, dass AMD neue CPUs bringt (wieder höher getaktete) und auch CPUs wieder für dieselbe Leistung billiger werden.

Im Endeffekt kann dir niemand mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen, was genau passieren wird (wenn irgendeine Halbleiterfabrik abbrennt z.b. kann alles plötzlich teuer werden).

Es ist wahrscheinlich, dass Grafikkarten im Oktober billiger werden, da die neue AMD 6k Serie rauskommt.

In den letzten Jahren hat sich gezeigt, dass Hardware immer im Sommer (ca. Ende Juni bis Mitte September) sowie in der Zeit um Februar (nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft ist traditionell ein Loch) am günstigsten ist.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------

